# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις redpoll

## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

μεταλλαξη ινο

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

ιζαμπελ


αχατης

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

αχατης

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## teo24

Καιρο ηθελα να το γραψω αλλα με ενα τετοιο πουλι θα μ'αρεσε να ασχοληθω
[IMG][/IMG]
Αυτο ειναι καποια μεταλλαξη?

----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## οδυσσέας

> Καιρο ηθελα να το γραψω αλλα με ενα τετοιο πουλι θα μ'αρεσε να ασχοληθω
> [IMG][/IMG]
> Αυτο ειναι καποια μεταλλαξη?


ειναι ρεντπολ με εντονα σημαδια λευκισμου. 
ολοι το θελουμε αυτο το πουλι :wink:

----------


## οδυσσέας

να τος ο πουλαρος Θοδωρη και σε αλλη φωτο.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## teo24

> να τος ο πουλαρος Θοδωρη και σε αλλη φωτο.



 :Anim 37:   :Anim 37:   :Anim 37: 
Για παρτη του κανω 1 κλουβι ολο μου το μπαλκονι....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## tasos-mo

Καλα και φαιο ρεντπολ....!!!!! Πολυ όμορφο αλλά μόνο ρεντ δεν είναι...χαχα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Φαιο και με κοκκινο στεμμα.. το συγκεκριμενο καναλι εχει πολλα ειδη πουλιων,αλλα και αρκετες μεταλλαξεις.. αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καφε κοβαλτιο


παστελ


φαιο


dilute

----------


## tasos-mo

Πολυ ομορφα.... Κωστα απο φωνη εχουμε τιποτα;;; καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι κατι σαν λουγαρο και φλωρο!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Πολυ ομορφα.... Κωστα απο φωνη εχουμε τιποτα;;; καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι κατι σαν λουγαρο και φλωρο!!!


μετα απο  ψαξιμο το καλυτερο που βρηκα ειναι αυτο...δεν θα ελεγα οτι αυτο το πουλι κελαιδαει....
το λουγαρακι για μενα, ειναι μετα το γαρδελι, το καλυτερο πουλι για κελαιδισμα.

----------


## tasos-mo

Και εγω δεν ειχα βρει κατι για την φωνη.. γι'αυτο ρωτησα.Ευχαριστω Κωστα. (Θα ελεγα στην πρωτη θεση καρδερινα-φανετο και δευτερη λουγαρο..)

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το φανετο ειναι μια κατηγορια μονο του :Happy0159:  πολυ φευγατο κελαιδισμα :Happy0062:

----------


## tasos-mo

> καφε κοβαλτιο


Πιστεύω μακράν το ομορφότερο..αν και συνήθως το μάτι μας πέφτει πιο πολυ στον λευκισμο,το συγκεκριμένο καφέ κοβαλτιο συνολικά σε χρωμα,παράσταση και γενική εικόνα είναι πανέμορφο,σαν ψεύτικο..

----------

